# Does anyone else have racist/ignorant parents?



## PocketoAlice (Jan 22, 2014)

*-*

-


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Not racist but ignorant toward mental health. That's for damn sure. Dad tells me I act like a girl and need to man the **** up.


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

I knew a guy who was gay and had to hide it from his parents because they were homophobic. Even if I was gay I don't think my dad would approve. I can't imagine ever having to go through stuff like that.


----------



## chompers (Feb 3, 2015)

nice job for not being like your stupid jerk parents


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

I wonder why its always black people .... That seem to be such a* prime* target of prejudice and racism...


not Hispanics,Indians,Arabs,or Asians...


mainly blacks...


I don't understand


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

It also reminds of a comment I read that racists are capable. Of forming friendships with, marrying and having children with the object of their hate...


it baffles me, if you hate someone so much, how could you marry them..let alone have kids with them... e_____e


----------



## legallyalone (Jan 24, 2014)

yes, but they used to be worse. I broke them of some of their intolerances.


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

Yes kind od want me to marry or date anyone but when i say i wanna date a white girl, my parents say no, its not us


----------



## Peighton (Jun 12, 2015)

Sugarslippers said:


> It also reminds of a comment I read that racists are capable. Of forming friendships with, marrying and having children with the object of their hate...
> 
> it baffles me, if you hate someone so much, how could you marry them..let alone have kids with them... e_____e


That's always baffled me as well! I remember years ago when the news showed someone ranting on about how we shouldn't keep on tolerating immigrants and letting them into the country where it was then shown that his wife was an immigrant herself. ???


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

londonguy202 said:


> Yes kind od want me to marry or date anyone but when i say i wanna date a white girl, my parents say no, its not us


Just wondering..what race/ethnicity are you..
your avi makes me think....Hispanic maybe


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Peighton said:


> That's always baffled me as well! I remember years ago when the news showed someone ranting on about how we shouldn't keep on tolerating immigrants and letting them into the country where it was then shown that his wife was an immigrant herself. ???


lol...wow... smh..


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes, my mom. Though I personally don't have a problem with it. She's entitled to her own opinions. But her ignorance in the way she views different race really just makes me smirk, shake my head and just walk away. On the bright side, another 2-3 generations later, all of this racial ignorance will likely be gone.



Sugarslippers said:


> I wonder why its always black people .... That seem to be such a* prime* target of prejudice and racism...
> not Hispanics,Indians,Arabs,or Asians...
> mainly blacks...
> I don't understand


My guess is because blacks are the most abundant and most distributed in the country, thus making them a bigger target for prejudice. And also they have a bigger history with prejudicial injustice, so people pay more attention to them in being a target. Other races however are only abundant in immigrant and highly populated regions. Regions where with high diversity, people tend to be less racist there. Hispanics though, do get a fair amount of flack too from what I observed.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

They're not liberal about things but I wouldn't call them racist. My mom can be pretty hateful towards gay/trans people though, which annoys me because I can't imagine doing that without considering that one of my children might be in one of those groups.


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

Sugarslippers said:


> Just wondering..what race/ethnicity are you..
> your avi makes me think....Hispanic maybe


I wish i was hispanic, i am south asian but being born in england im more english then asian


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

My dad starts counting how many black guys are on football (soccer) teams when he's watching a game :lol
He's like "4,5,6... This is Africa, not France!"


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

@PocketoAlice: It's their system of beliefs. You aren't going to change it now. Would you like someone to attack your own system of beliefs and call it disgusting or stupid? Why are you so bothered about how they are viewing the world? That's their problem, not yours. But, for some reason, you are making it your problem.


----------



## Kadoosh (Jul 6, 2014)

Aribeth said:


> My dad starts counting how many black guys are on football (soccer) teams when he's watching a game :lol
> He's like "4,5,6... This is Africa, not France!"


There's nothing really funny about this....


----------



## Kadoosh (Jul 6, 2014)

Sugarslippers said:


> I wonder why its always black people .... That seem to be such a* prime* target of prejudice and racism...
> 
> not Hispanics,Indians,Arabs,or Asians...
> 
> ...


Every race has a sick obsession with hating/mocking Blacks

East Asians, Arabs, Latinos, Jews, Indians and of course Whites. Everybody


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Kadoosh said:


> There's nothing really funny about this....


Huh? It's quite funny to me.


----------



## Kadoosh (Jul 6, 2014)

Aribeth said:


> Huh? It's quite funny to me.


Yes, making fun of other people for a physical characteristic that they had 0 control over is HILARIOUS....


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

.


----------



## Nkiruka (Aug 30, 2009)

Sugarslippers said:


> It also reminds of a comment I read that racists are capable. Of forming friendships with, marrying and having children with the object of their hate...
> 
> it baffles me, if you hate someone so much, how could you marry them..let alone have kids with them... e_____e


Well, the dictionary's definition is of racist is simply: "person who believes that a particular race is superior to another." It doesn't necessarily mean that they feel hatred towards those they feel superior to. I haven't read of any stories of racists marrying outside their race (though we know from history what slave women were subject to outside of marriage, despite being considered "inferior"), but I suppose someone can feel superior to someone else and have some kind of amiable relationship with them in the same way that humans are superior to animals, but we still love them as pets and companions. Not that patronization and unequal "friendships" are particularly more desirable than hatred xP


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

I deal with it by avoiding the topic as much as possible. You can't change them. Although, once in a while when they are in a good mood I'll try to slip in a small comment like "gay people deserve to marry and be happy just like everyone else". But it's like talking to a wall.



Aribeth said:


> My dad starts counting how many black guys are on football (soccer) teams when he's watching a game :lol
> He's like "4,5,6... This is Africa, not France!"


You should be all like


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

My parents are not racist but occasionally they do say something stupid. (I'm Hispanic) 

They have told me to stay away from blacks because they are all criminals and lazy. Then I bring up some hispanic gangs and bring up all the corruption and crime in latin-america, the whole reason they ended up in the u.s. in the first place, and they get embarrassed and shut up.

They have told me not to marry a "chinese" girl which they really mean any Asian. No white girls neither (because white girls tend to have 20 husbands and use up all your credit cards) unless they are latin-america white and know how to cook and wash.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Well my parents were born in the 40's and 50's, so obviously they were/are a bit...you know, not used to differents things. Not hating or anything, just avoiding it i guess. My mum can say a bit homophobic stuff sometimes which annoys me. I just avoid the topic tbh because i know that she was raised in a very old fashioned way, so her opinions aren't her fault. I also avoid mentioning it because i'm terrified that she will think i'm gay for supporting it (which i'm not, im very straight). But yeah, she would choke on her tea if the knew how much gay fanfics i have read in my life...it's kind of funny and ironic tbh


----------

